# CIQ to track ROOTED devices



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

Could the cariers use CIQ to track rooted devices?

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20111204a ***CM7 RevNumbers Kang***


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Not unless you use a stock Rom. Most if not all devs removes all the tracking software in their roms.


----------



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> Not unless you use a stock Rom. Most if not all devs removes all the tracking software in their roms.


So, if no tracking info is sent, its rooted...

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20111204a ***CM7 RevNumbers Kang***


----------



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

Bump to top

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20111217 ***CM7 RevNumbers Kang***


----------

